# Planning on Buying a Q7



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

A writer for a national newspaper wants to do a piece on people planning on buying the Q7. I'm looking for volunteers to send his way for his background research. If you're interested, email me at [email protected]


----------



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Planning on Buying a Q7 ([email protected])*

George - Check out today's (3/10) Wall Street Journal, front page of weekend section. Tx!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Planning on Buying a Q7 (kirklake13)*

Cool. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Planning on Buying a Q7 ([email protected])*

Just read the article. Not a whole lot of Q7 content, but still, nice to see a mention.


----------

